
WSJ journalists ask publisher for distinction between news and opinion content - psim1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wsj-journalists-ask-publisher-for-clearer-distinction-between-news-and-opinion-content-11595349198
======
cmurf
They also ask the publisher to stop reprimanding journalists for writing about
errors published in Opinion. Sounds like a bunch of whiner opinion authors who
don't like being called on their bullshit opinions and somehow have the
political capital within the WSJ to get them to retaliate on their behalf.
It's unethical for management to go along with this.

